# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  ایجاد وب سرویس SOAP Server در لاراول

## rahahost

با سلام و احترام :)

در حال نوشتن اپلیکیشن اندروید سایتی هستم که با لاراول نوشتمش و در حین کار به مشکل برخوردم !

برای نوشتن وب سرویس درون php مشکلی ندارم ( بدون فریم ورک ) اما برای استفاده از لاراول به مشکل برمیخورم !

چطور میشه درون کنترلر Soap_server رو پیاده سازی کرد و از راهه دور باهاش ارتباط برقرار کرد ؟
من به چندتا متد نیاز دارم : login , getExpireDate و... که خودم کدهاش رو تعریف میکنم ، مهم همون پیاده سازی وب سرویس هست !

هرکاری کردم نشد !

البته میدونم با روش های دیگه مثله جیسون هم میشه پیاده سازی کرد که دردسر کمتری داره اما شنیدم که این بهتره :-؟


ممنون میشم با راهنماییتون کمکم کنید .
متشکرم .

----------


## rahahost

میخوام یه همچین چیزی رو پیاده سازی کنم :



<?php

include 'nusoap_client.php';


function login($sername='sername',$password='password')
{
    // My Login Code
}



function expireDate($sername='sername',$password='password'  )
{
    // Check Expire Date
}


$namespace = 'http://test.com';
$server = new nusoap_server();
$server->soap_defencoding = 'UTF-8';

$server->configureWSDL('My Web Service');
$server->wsdl->schemaTargetNamespace = $namespace;
 

$server->register('login',
        array('username' => 'xsd:string', 'password' => 'xsd:string'),
        array('return' => 'xsd:string'),'http://soapinterop.org');  


$server->register('expireDate',
        array('username' => 'xsd:string', 'password' => 'xsd:string'),
        array('return' => 'xsd:string'),'http://soapinterop.org');  
        
        
$POST_DATA = isset($GLOBALS['HTTP_RAW_POST_DATA'])
                ? $GLOBALS['HTTP_RAW_POST_DATA'] : '';
                  
$server->service($POST_DATA);            
exit();

?>




متاسفانه نمیدونم چطور باید همین رو درون کنترلرم پیاده سازی کنم !

----------

